
Show HN: Serverless realtime chat with Fanout and Fly - jkarneges
http://flychat.fanoutapp.com/
======
jkarneges
Hi HN!

I'm proud to show this serverless chat demo today. Realtime updates are
streamed using SSE. Fanout handles the streaming connections and Fly handles
the application logic.

The Fly app is not long-running, but executes briefly whenever it needs to
run.

Source & additional details:
[https://github.com/fanout/flychat](https://github.com/fanout/flychat)

